# Nationalpark Nordschwarzwald



## Mausoline (21. September 2011)

Mich und viele andere beschäftigt gerade ein Thema. 
Vor unserer Haustüre ist der Nationalpark Nordschwarzwald geplant. Was erwartet uns 

http://www.swr.de/zur-sache-baden-w...198262/pv=video/nid=3477354/ju56wi/index.html

http://www.agrar-presseportal.de/Na...im-Nordschwarzwald-moeglich_article10729.html

Viele Bürger hier haben Angst um ihre Existenz und um ihren Wald.

Was habt ihr aus den anderen Bundesländern für Erfahrungen gemacht mit euren Nationalparks? Darf man da noch biken, langlaufen etc.


----------



## isartrails (22. September 2011)

Ich lach mich tot! 
Ein Nationalpark in BaWü ist nicht mehr als eine Provinzposse, da kann der BuNa lange träumen.

In den Filmbeitrag wurden eigentlich alle relevanten Fragen angesprochen.
Ein Nationalpark bedeutet für die Bevölkerung ganz klar Beschränkungen, zum Schutz und dem Erhalt der schützenswerten Natur.
Dass der Nordschwarzwald alle Kriterien dafür erfüllen soll, ist hingegen reines Wunschdenken. Er ist eigentlich nicht mehr als ein großes Waldgebiet und das dürfte kaum für eine Ausweisung zum Nationalpark reichen.
Ich hab in meinem Leben viele Nationalparks gesehen und war sehr oft stark beeindruckt und eigentlich immer damit einverstanden, dass zum Erhalt dieser Lebenswelten solche Schutzräume engerichtet werden. Streiten kann man allerdings darüber, wie die Parkverwaltungen ihre Macht zum Schutz der Parks ausüben. De facto ist es so, dass die Parkverwaltungen Regeln aufstellen können, die von außen praktisch nicht angegriffen oder in Frage gestellt werden können. Das führt meines Erachtens teilweise zu diktatorischen Räumen, in denen die Bewohner nichts mehr zu sagen haben. Ein für meine Begriffe in einer Demokratie unhaltbarer Zustand.
Nicht überall werden diese Regeln aber gleichermaßen streng gehandhabt: In vielen Nationalparks Frankreichs darf man praktisch nichts tun, was nicht von der Parkverwaltung genehmgt ist und telweise verbietet sie sogar Wanderern das Mitführen von Wanderstöcken (zum Schutz der prähistorischen Felsgravuren im Mercantour-NP beispielsweise). Auch in den nordamerikanischen NP darf man sich quasi keinen Meter von den vorgegebenen Besucherrouten entfernen und im einzigen Schweizer NP hat man als Biker keinen Zutritt, außer man durchfährt die einzig vorgegebene Durchfahrtsroute. Im NP Berchtesgadener Land gibt's für Biker immerhin ein paar wenige freigegebene Routen - wer hingegen durch einen italienischen Nationalpark streunt, wird nur bei schwersten Verfehlungen Bekanntschaft mit den Parkrangern machen.

Zunächst mal ist ein Nationalpark nicht grundsätzlich was Schlechtes und dass eine neue, umweltorientierte Landesregierung diesbezügliche Akzente setzen möchte, ist auch nicht grundsätzlich zu verteufeln.
Bloß solte man dabei die Realität im Auge behalten: Dass Baden-Württemberg einen schützenswerten Naturraum vom Grade eines Nationalparks besitzen soll, halte ich persönlich für einen Witz.


Ich bin unweit des Nordschwarzwalds aufgewachsen und habe einige Stunden meiner jugendlichen Freizeit darin verbracht. 
Das ist alles ganz nett und schön und sicher erhaltenswert. Aber ein Nationalpark ist eine gänzlich andere Liga.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (22. September 2011)

Im Nationalpark Harz darf man alle Wege benutzen. Da gibt es ganz normal viele. Als Weg gilt, was als ein solcher bezeichnet ist - wenn da kein Schild ist, ist es kein Weg (ausser vielleicht für wilde Tiere).

Wo aber keine Wege sind, darf man nicht lang - das bedeutet, Pilzsammler, Blümchenpflücker, Holzabfuhr usw. sind raus. 
Auch die Leute, die gerne einen Skihang anlegen und Liftanlagen bauen wollen, sind natürlich raus.

Wichtig für einen Nationalpark ist zum einen ja erstmal etwas das schützenswert ist und zu anderen ein hinreichend grosser zusammenhängender Raum.

Das war ja nach der Wende ein großes Thema im Harz, so nach dem Motto - erst DDR-Grenzgebiets-Sperrzone, dann Naturschutz-Diktatur. Scheint sich aber gelegt zu haben und wenn man Schierke mit Braunlage vergleicht, wird man das auch immer wieder befürworten wollen.


----------



## sibu (22. September 2011)

Im Siebengebirge wurde der geplante Nationalpark nicht zuletzt wegen der geplanten eingeschränkten Nutzung (u.a. Wegeplan, aber auch Größe bzw. fehlende Größe des Nationalparks) durch einen Bürgerentscheid verhindert. 
Mehr dazu bei Wikipedia oder auch diverse Threads hier im Forum.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Mausoline (22. September 2011)

In einem Flyer von Minister Bonde wird mitgeteilt, dass aller Bestand (Skipisten, Loipen, Gastronomie?, Bike-Park Bad Wildbad?, etc.) bleibt.
Komischerweise wurde bereits über Nacht ein Forsthaus abgerissen, dass ganz hinten in einem Tal stand und gerade teilrenoviert wurde. Die Forstwirtschaft soll ganz eingestellt werden bis in ca. 20-30 Jahren, aber vorher verstärkt abgeholzt werden, um Tannen und Buchen anzupflanzen  und es sollen Arbeitsplätze geschaffen werden und der Tourismus dadurch gefördert werden.
Im Übrigen wechseln sich hier im Nordschwarzwald sowieso schon Naturparks, Naturschutzgebiete und Bannwald ab und das funktioniert gut.

Mal sehen was am Samstag bei der Fachtagung in Bad Wildbad so alles gesprochen wird  
Im Moment werden in der Presse Leserbriefe dagegen nicht mehr oder stark gekürzt veröffentlicht


----------



## max.u.moritz (18. Oktober 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> In einem Flyer von Minister Bonde wird mitgeteilt, dass aller Bestand (Skipisten, Loipen, Gastronomie?, Bike-Park Bad Wildbad?, etc.) bleibt.
> Komischerweise wurde bereits über Nacht ein Forsthaus abgerissen, dass ganz hinten in einem Tal stand und gerade teilrenoviert wurde. Die Forstwirtschaft soll ganz eingestellt werden bis in ca. 20-30 Jahren, aber vorher verstärkt abgeholzt werden, um Tannen und Buchen anzupflanzen  und es sollen Arbeitsplätze geschaffen werden und der Tourismus dadurch gefördert werden.
> Im Übrigen wechseln sich hier im Nordschwarzwald sowieso schon Naturparks, Naturschutzgebiete und Bannwald ab und das funktioniert gut.
> 
> ...


 
Du kennst Dich gut aus, wohnst Du in der Gegend um den geplanten Nationalpark? Falls Du Lust hast dein Votum gegen den Nationalpark auszusprechen gehe bitte auf www.unser-nordschwarzwald.de und gib Deine Stimme gegen den Nationalpark ab. Danke.


----------



## rayc (18. Oktober 2011)

Und wo kann man da seine Stimme abgeben?

Seite ist schön gemacht. 

ray


----------



## max.u.moritz (19. Oktober 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Und wo kann man da seine Stimme abgeben?
> 
> Seite ist schön gemacht.
> 
> ray


 

Danke für Deine Unterstützung. Einfach auf der Seite www.unser-nordschwarzwald.de  rechts die Seite "Jede Stimme zählt anklicken, dann Deine Kontaktdaten erfassen, das wars.

Es hilft wirklich jede Stimme. 

Viele Grüsse aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## schokoei72 (20. Oktober 2011)

stimme ist abgegeben!
werden bei uns schon genug gegängelt mit trailsperrungen!:kotz:


----------



## max.u.moritz (20. Oktober 2011)

schokoei72 schrieb:


> stimme ist abgegeben!
> werden bei uns schon genug gegängelt mit trailsperrungen!:kotz:


 
Danke Dir und erzähle es einfach weiter. Ich sehe das genau wie Du.


----------



## rayc (21. Oktober 2011)

max.u.moritz schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Unterstützung. Einfach auf der Seite www.unser-nordschwarzwald.de  rechts die Seite "Jede Stimme zählt anklicken, dann Deine Kontaktdaten erfassen, das wars.
> 
> Es hilft wirklich jede Stimme.
> 
> Viele Grüsse aus dem Schwarzwald



Danke, das da ein Link hinterlegt ist habe ich einfach nicht gesehen.

Durch die 2m-Regelung meide ich Biken in BW sowieso, ich muss niemanden Geld geben, der mich gängelt.

Ich lass mein Geld lieber bei den freundlichen Franzman in den Vogesen. 

Ich hoffe die Lage in BW wird irgendwann besser, das man da wieder hin kann.
Da ist eure Webseite ein erster Schritt hin.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amerryl (21. Oktober 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> ...
> Da ist eure Webseite ein erster Schritt hin.
> 
> ray



Da wäre ich mir mal nicht so sicher, hinter der Initiative gegen
den Park stecken doch auch einige, die mit Sicherheit nicht 
darauf erpicht sind die 2m Regelung zu kippen.

Auch in den Vogesen ist laut meiner französichen VTT Kollegen
das Rad fahren auf Pfaden verboten.
Allerdings wird das von allen Seiten wesentlich lockerer gehandhabt.


----------



## max.u.moritz (21. Oktober 2011)

amerryl schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir mal nicht so sicher, hinter der Initiative gegen
> den Park stecken doch auch einige, die mit Sicherheit nicht
> darauf erpicht sind die 2m Regelung zu kippen.
> 
> ...


 

Hast Du hellseherische Fähigkeiten. Woher kennst Du die Leute dieser IG??Wenn ich bei Dir und Deinen Kommentaren eines nicht glaube, dann ist das das Dein Hobby was mit Radfahren zu tun hat. Ich glaube hinter Dir steckt einer der nur das Ziel hat einen Nationalpark haben zu wollen um endlich auch in Baden Württemberg einen Abenteuerspielplatz für den Nabu zu haben - auf unsere Kosten!!!! Du hättest am Donnerstag gerne nach Freudenstadt kommen können, dann hättest auch Du kapiert was hinter dem Thema Nationalpark steht. Hier waren Pro und Contra Darsteller als Redner. Biken war für die Pro Nationalpark Redner kein Thema. Es geht nur darum das der Nabu endlich seinen Nationalpark in Baden Württemberg bekommt. Der Nationalpark hat nach Aussage eines Mitgliedes der Landesregierung keinerlei touristischen Hintergrund, das wurde bislang aber immer als einer der Gründe genannt.


----------



## max.u.moritz (21. Oktober 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Danke, das da ein Link hinterlegt ist habe ich einfach nicht gesehen.
> 
> Durch die 2m-Regelung meide ich Biken in BW sowieso, ich muss niemanden Geld geben, der mich gängelt.
> 
> ...


 
Danke für Deine Unterstützung. Versuche doch mal die Gegend um Bad Herrenalb zu erkunden. Ich denke hier gibt es wirklich schöne Strecken. In Bad Wildbad gibt es zusätzlich einen Bikepark. Vielleicht gefällt Dir die Ecke.


----------



## amerryl (22. Oktober 2011)

max.u.moritz schrieb:


> Hast Du hellseherische Fähigkeiten. Woher kennst Du die Leute dieser IG??Wenn ich bei Dir und Deinen Kommentaren eines nicht glaube, dann ist das das Dein Hobby was mit Radfahren zu tun hat. Ich glaube hinter Dir steckt einer der nur das Ziel hat einen Nationalpark haben zu wollen um endlich auch in Baden Württemberg einen Abenteuerspielplatz für den Nabu zu haben - auf unsere Kosten!!!! Du hättest am Donnerstag gerne nach Freudenstadt kommen können, dann hättest auch Du kapiert was hinter dem Thema Nationalpark steht. Hier waren Pro und Contra Darsteller als Redner. Biken war für die Pro Nationalpark Redner kein Thema. Es geht nur darum das der Nabu endlich seinen Nationalpark in Baden Württemberg bekommt. Der Nationalpark hat nach Aussage eines Mitgliedes der Landesregierung keinerlei touristischen Hintergrund, das wurde bislang aber immer als einer der Gründe genannt.



dazu benötigt man keine seherischen Fähigkeiten, ich kenne viele pers. die
gegen den Park sind.
Außerdem braucht man nur zu schauen wer sich bis jetzt gegen den Park geäußert hat:
Forstverwaltung, Jäger, zum Teil der Schwarzwaldverein, allles Gruppen,
die sich massiv für die 2m Regelung einsetzen und den Wald gerne für sich
allein hätten.
Mein Hobby hat best. nichts mit Rad fahren zu tun  , 
deswegen bin ich auch schon seit 2005 angemeldet. 
Im Gegensatz zu dir: 
angemeldet seit 10/2011,
12 Beiträge
alle zum Nationalpark, 
ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.


----------



## max.u.moritz (22. Oktober 2011)

amerryl schrieb:


> dazu benötigt man keine seherischen Fähigkeiten, ich kenne viele pers. die
> gegen den Park sind.
> Außerdem braucht man nur zu schauen wer sich bis jetzt gegen den Park geäußert hat:
> Forstverwaltung, Jäger, zum Teil der Schwarzwaldverein, allles Gruppen,
> ...


 

Das Thema Nationalpark beschäftigt mich wirklich, deshalb habe ich in der letzten Woche auch zwei Vorträge angehört, jeweils mit Pro und Contra Argumenten. Deshalb auch die Beiträge mit denen ich zur Aufklärung beitragen möchte.

Übrigens: Der Forst unterstützt derzeit noch den Nationalpark. Und da sind wir auch einer Meinung. Der Forst wünscht eigentlich keine Leute im Wald, und schon gar keine Biker. Deshalb wäre aus Sicht des Forstes ein Nationalpark von Vorteil. Hier findet schließlich eine Kanalisation des Besucherstromes statt. 

Die Leute die ich aus der Gruppe "Unser Nordschwarzwald" kennengelernt habe sind Bürger aus der Region, die sich für den Wald einsetzen. Es gibt eine weitere Gegnerschaft aus Forstbetrieben. Dafür habe ich auch Verständnis. Es geht um deren Existenz.


----------



## Tristero (31. Oktober 2011)

Der Schwarzwald ist uraltes Kulturland. Da mit Gewalt einen Nationalpark einrichten zu wollen ist vollkommen abwegig. Die Situation im Harz nach der Wende war eine besondere.

Für uns MTBler wär's zudem schlecht, weil dann die 2m-Regel rigoros durchgesetzt würde. Wie etwa bereits in der Gegend unmittelbar um den Feldberggipfel. Für MTBler wäre die Nationalparkregion damit tot. Das sollten sich auch die Touristiker mal klar machen. Zumal da noch riesige Potentiale schlummern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schokoei72 (31. Oktober 2011)

Tristero schrieb:


> Der Schwarzwald ist uraltes Kulturland. Da mit Gewalt einen Nationalpark einrichten zu wollen ist vollkommen abwegig. Die Situation im Harz nach der Wende war eine besondere.
> 
> Für uns MTBler wär's zudem schlecht, weil dann die 2m-Regel rigoros durchgesetzt würde. Wie etwa bereits in der Gegend unmittelbar um den Feldberggipfel. Für MTBler wäre die Nationalparkregion damit tot. Das sollten sich auch die Touristiker mal klar machen. Zumal da noch riesige Potentiale schlummern.


 genau,aber wir haben doch sooooo tolle ausgeschilderte MTB-strecken:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## ciao heiko (2. November 2011)

Tristero schrieb:


> Der Schwarzwald ist uraltes Kulturland. Da mit Gewalt einen Nationalpark einrichten zu wollen ist vollkommen abwegig.



Ja, uraltes Kulturland wo bis vor kurzem per Hand und Pferd und später mit kleinen Traktoren gewirtschaftet wurde. Da war das dann auch noch verträglich und stiess auf Verständnis. Seit einiger Zeit wird aber mit Methoden gewirtschaftet, die über alle Foren hinweg immer wieder kritisiert werden. Sich hier auf Tradition zu berufen mit einem, "das ist schon seit Jahrhunderten Kulturwald", halte ich doch für ziemlich abwegig. 



Tristero schrieb:


> Für uns MTBler wär's zudem schlecht, weil dann die 2m-Regel rigoros durchgesetzt würde. Wie etwa bereits in der Gegend unmittelbar um den Feldberggipfel. Für MTBler wäre die Nationalparkregion damit tot. Das sollten sich auch die Touristiker mal klar machen. Zumal da noch riesige Potentiale schlummern.



Zugegebenermasen wird uns der Nationalpark keine MTB Trails bringen, das ist auch nicht der Zweck, und damit eine Diskussion über die 2m Regel an dieser Stelle überflüssig. Aber dass es zumindest einen breiten MTB Weg durch den Nationalpark geben wird, das dürfte auch klar sein. Und der ist vermutlich vom Wald her spannender, als die 100 Forstautobahnen die den jetzigen "Kulturwald" durchziehen.

In sensiblen Gebieten wie am Feldberg oder an der Hornisgrinde halte ich die 2m Regel für sinnvoll. Auch weil es mir keinen Spass macht, einen Trail mit 100 Wanderern zu teilen. Und wenn das auch in einem 10*10km grossen Nationalpark gilt, so kann ich mit dem Kompromiss leben. Es gibt dann immernoch genug ruhige Regionen im Nordschwarzwald wo man niemanden stört und man die 2m Regel durchaus grosszügig auslegen darf. 

Die Regel wird aber ehe ausgehebelt, weil defakto immer mehr Pfade zu Forstautobahnen umgewandelt werden. Das ist traurige Realität und wird im Forum zunehmend beklagt. 

Weder der "Nationalpark" noch die Forstwirtschaft kümmert unser Interesse. Und offensichtlich hat auch der Tourismus das so grosse Potential seit vielen Jahren verschlafen. Warum nur?
Da hängen wir einer Illusion hinterher, dass die 2m Regel abgeschafft wird. Aber bitte hängt das nicht dem "Nationalpark" an.

ciao heiko


----------



## Tristero (3. November 2011)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Ja, uraltes Kulturland wo bis vor kurzem per Hand und Pferd und später mit kleinen Traktoren gewirtschaftet wurde. Da war das dann auch noch verträglich und stiess auf Verständnis. Seit einiger Zeit wird aber mit Methoden gewirtschaftet, die über alle Foren hinweg immer wieder kritisiert werden. Sich hier auf Tradition zu berufen mit einem, "das ist schon seit Jahrhunderten Kulturwald", halte ich doch für ziemlich abwegig.



Über das Wie der Nutzholzgewinnung kann man streiten. Aber das ist hier nicht das Thema. Vor allem auch deshalb nicht, weil der Wald ja ganz überwiegend in öffentlicher Hand ist. Wenn da extensivere Nutzung oder schonendere Ernte gewünscht ist, sollen sie das machen. Braucht man aber keinen Nationalpark zu. Das sind ganz verschiedene Baustellen. Jedenfalls solange nicht auf dem Wege einer umweltauflagengetriebenen Irrentabilisierung des Forstbetriebs der Nationalpark durch die Hintertür doch noch realisiert werden soll. Das kann aber wohl kaum ein legitimes Argument sein.






ciao heiko schrieb:


> Zugegebenermasen wird uns der Nationalpark keine MTB Trails bringen, das ist auch nicht der Zweck, und damit eine Diskussion über die 2m Regel an dieser Stelle überflüssig. Aber dass es zumindest einen breiten MTB Weg durch den Nationalpark geben wird, das dürfte auch klar sein. Und der ist vermutlich vom Wald her spannender, als die 100 Forstautobahnen die den jetzigen "Kulturwald" durchziehen.



Mein Hinweis auf die 2m-Regel sollte deutlich machen, warum ein Nationalpark im Schwarzwald größere Nutzungseinschränkungen mit sich brächte, als etwa der im Harz. Auf den wird nämlich gern mal verwiesen.




ciao heiko schrieb:


> In sensiblen Gebieten wie am Feldberg oder an der Hornisgrinde halte ich die 2m Regel für sinnvoll. Auch weil es mir keinen Spass macht, einen Trail mit 100 Wanderern zu teilen. Und wenn das auch in einem 10*10km grossen Nationalpark gilt, so kann ich mit dem Kompromiss leben. Es gibt dann immernoch genug ruhige Regionen im Nordschwarzwald wo man niemanden stört und man die 2m Regel durchaus grosszügig auslegen darf.



Wobei wir uns hoffentlich darin einig sind, dass die 2m-Regel genau gar nichts zum Umweltschutz beiträgt, sondern einzig ein Produkt der Wandererlobby ist. Sowohl an der Hornisgrinde als auch am Feldi ist sie unter der Woche und an Tagen mit mäßigem Wetter komplett überflüssig. Eine zeitliche Regelung wie am Goldseetrail wäre da angemessen.



ciao heiko schrieb:


> Die Regel wird aber ehe ausgehebelt, weil defakto immer mehr Pfade zu Forstautobahnen umgewandelt werden. Das ist traurige Realität und wird im Forum zunehmend beklagt.



Mein Eindruck aus dem Südschwarzwald ist das nicht. Eher, dass viele Pfade durch zu geringe Nutzung langsam zuwuchern und dann in Vergessenheit geraten. Die Forstis wirken daran gerne übel mit, indem sie bei Pfaden, die nicht zum ausgeschilderten Wanderwegenetz gehören, die Anschlussstellen mit Totholz zuknallen. 2-3 Jahre warten und schon: "War da mal was?"




ciao heiko schrieb:


> Weder der "Nationalpark" noch die Forstwirtschaft kümmert unser Interesse. Und offensichtlich hat auch der Tourismus das so grosse Potential seit vielen Jahren verschlafen. Warum nur?
> Da hängen wir einer Illusion hinterher, dass die 2m Regel abgeschafft wird. Aber bitte hängt das nicht dem "Nationalpark" an.
> 
> ciao heiko



Bei den Touristikern liegt's daran, dass sie zu blöd sind. Die Forstis haben halt andere Interessen als wir.
Die Landesregierung und die Nationalparker sollten aber mal als Zeichen des guten Willens und dafür, dass sie es ernst meinen mit ihren Versprechungen, dass ein Nationalpark die Freizeitnutzung nicht beeinträchtigt, die 2m-Regel endlich wieder aufheben und darüber hinaus Garantien für das Fortbestehen der existierenden Pfade sowie das Betretungsrecht bei geschlossener Schneedecke geben. Dann können wir weitersehen.


----------



## ciao heiko (4. November 2011)

Tristero schrieb:


> Wobei wir uns hoffentlich darin einig sind, dass die 2m-Regel genau gar nichts zum Umweltschutz beiträgt.....



Ich dachte der Grund war, das sicher passieren zweier Radfahrer im Wald. Das das 2m Gesetz was mit Umweltschutz zu tun hätte ist mir neu.



Tristero schrieb:


> Mein Eindruck aus dem Südschwarzwald ist das nicht.



Wir reden hier vom Nordschwarzwald. Insbesondere im Zuge des Sturmes Lothar wurden für den Transport viele Wege verbreitert. Aber auch aktuell kenne ich in meiner Gegend manchen Pfad, der verbreitert wurde. 



Tristero schrieb:


> ...., dass ein Nationalpark die Freizeitnutzung nicht beeinträchtigt, die 2m-Regel endlich wieder aufheben und darüber hinaus Garantien für das Fortbestehen der existierenden Pfade sowie das Betretungsrecht bei geschlossener Schneedecke geben. Dann können wir weitersehen.




Es ist doch zwangsläufig die Idee, das bei einem Nationalpark das Betretungsrecht eingeschränkt wird zum Nutzen von Flora und Fauna. Es geht doch darum einen Kompromiss zu finden, der allen gerecht wird. So sehe ich z.B. ein, das man das Wintersportzentrum Kaltenbronn möglichst so erhalten will, weil es die einzigste Möglichkeit der betroffenen Region ist. Dies wurde ja auch schon von der Landesregierung zugesichert.

Du willst von deinem maximal Standpunkt "Ich möchte immer und jederzeit überall den Wald betreten und befahren" nicht abrücken. Das dies schon heute nicht so ist empfindest du als unzumutbare Einschränkung. 

Übrigends noch was zum gelobten "Kulturwald" bei Kaltenbronn. Zitat:"... ab dem 18. Jahrhundert wurden auch die Kaltenbronner Waldungen abgeholzt und verwüstet."
http://www.infozentrum-kaltenbronn.de/schutzgebiete.html

ciao heiko


----------



## Mausoline (5. November 2011)

*Hiermit Zusammenlegung von Thread "Nationalpark Nordschwarzwald" aus dem Lokalforum Freiburg, Karlsruhe und Schwarzwald
*

-------
_Zitat:
Zitat von ciao heiko Beitrag anzeigen
unglücklich das die Diskussion in 2 Threads läuft

Das haben unsere Vorfahren schon erledigt: Zitat zum "Kulturwald" bei Kaltenbronn:"... ab dem 18. Jahrhundert wurden auch die Kaltenbronner Waldungen abgeholzt und verwüstet."
http://www.infozentrum-kaltenbronn.d...tzgebiete.html

Ich zitiere dich hier, damit du es nicht mehr löschen kannst. Denke deine Aussage ist bezeichnend genug.

@Mausoline
Danke

@Mausoline @LittleBoomer u.a.

Auch wenn wir nicht immer einer Meinung sind, so höre ich doch heraus, das unsere Ansichten nicht so unterschiedlich sind. Teile des Waldes sollten besser geschützt werden, die Forstwirtschaft übertreibt mit Ihren Methoden etc.

Ob man dazu unbedingt das Instrument eines Nationalpark braucht darf hier ja diskutiert werden und ehrlich gesagt, kann ich das auch nicht abschliesend beurteilen. Auch deshalb, weil ja noch nicht viel Konkretes zur Ausgestalltung des Nationalparkes vorliegt. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen das es ein Gewinn wäre.

Ich kann aber auch verstehen, das Menschen im Raum Enzklösterle Ängste haben. Ich habe mir die Karte tatsächlich zur Hand genommen und dies scheint mir aber der einzige grössere Ort, der relativ dicht an der jetzigen Planung dranliegt. Und natürlich sollte das Wintersportzentrum Kaltenbronn weiterhin benutzbar sein. Aber das wurde doch schon zugesagt.

Was ich aber schade finde ist diese kompromisslose Haltung einiger Zeitgenossen die immer massiv dagegen sind. Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl es ist gerade egal um was es geht, irgendwo finden sich immer ein paar Hardliner.


ciao heiko_
--------

Wir wissen ja alle, was Zusagen bedeuten, wenn es um Wählerstimmen und viele Gelder geht.

Soweit ich weiß, gab es in den 70/80ern schon eine Planung, bei der die Verbindungsstraße Enztal-Murgtal geschlossen/entfernt werden sollte und die jetzigen Nationalparkplanungen lagen auch schon lange/x-Jahre in der Schublade - wird uns jetzt versichert, dass nicht in 10 Jahren ein Sturm Bäume auf diese Straße fegt und diese dann je wieder geräumt wird

Meines Wissens nach ist für die bisherigen Schutzgebiete, bzw. Infozentrum Kaltenbronn das Land zuständig, für den Nationalpark aber der Staat. Das bedeutet unnötig Geld investieren für Umstrukturierungen etc.

Und wenn auch nur ein einziger Ort an/in diesem Gebiet liegt, ist das einer zuviel!
Baiersbronn z.B. hat ein riesiges sehr interessantes Wander/Pfadnetz errichtet, das bis auf die Schwarzwaldhochstraße reicht - ob dies auch erhalten bleibt.


----------



## ciao heiko (5. November 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> *
> 
> Wir wissen ja alle, was Zusagen bedeuten, wenn es um Wählerstimmen und viele Gelder geht.
> *


*

Also geht es zur Zeit doch darum, ob man der Landesregierung und den Befürwortern vertrauen kann. Man hat Angst das der "Heimat" etwas von aussen aufgestülpt wird. 

Ein Blick auf die deutschen Nationalparks http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nationalparks_in_Deutschland zeigt, dass das Betretungsrecht nicht zwingend drastisch eingeschränkt wird. So gibt es im NationalPark Eifel 240km Wanderwege und 104km davon Radwege. Loipen gibt es auch. Ähnlich in anderen Nationalparks.

Sowohl die Eifel, der Elbsandstein, der Hainich und der bayrischer Wald waren Kulturlandschaften die renaturiert wurden. Soviel zum Argument, der Nordschwarzwald sei Kulturlandschaft und nicht Nationalpark würdig. 

Wenn du sicher wärst, das die Strasse über Kaltenbronn offen bleibt, dass der Skihang betrieben wird und dass im Winter die Loipen und im Sommer entsprechend die Hauptwanderwege erhalten bleiben, könntest du dich dann mit einem Nationalpark anfreunden?

Ob sich die Umstrukturierung zum Nationalpark "lohnt", kann ich wirklich nicht beurteilen. Dazu fehlen einfach die Zahlen und Fakten und mein Fachwissen. Da muss die Landesregierung dann mal konkret werden. Dazu braucht sie aber auch ein grundsätzliches "Wohlwollen"in der Bevölkerung. Darum geht es ja zu Zeit. Wenn das Konzept dann nicht überzeugt, kann es immernoch verbessert oder abgelehnt werden. 

Man liest auch bei den anderen Nationalparks, das es in der Bevölkerung zuerst Vorbehalte gab. Aber die haben es immerhin geschafft sich zusammen zu raufen. 

Hier noch ein PDF von der Nabuseite über die Auswahlvorgang des Gebietes. Fand ich interessant:
http://www.nationalparknordschwarzw...y/2011-05-10_nationalpark_screening_klein.pdf



ciao heiko*


----------



## Tristero (16. November 2011)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Der öffentliche Dienst zahlt, für studierte Kräfte, im Vergleich zur Privatwirschaft nicht gut. Angestelltenverhältnisse und Zeitarbeitsverträge sind weit verbreitet. Das Beamtentum ist in vielen nicht staatstragenden Bereichen abgeschafft.
> Aber jeder der meint, " die arbeiten nichts und verdienen viel" hätte eine Karriere in dieser Richtung einschlagen können.



Wieviel verdienen den Naturparkranger in der freien Wirtschaft? Also bitte nicht Sozialpädagogen mit Wirtschaftsingenieuren vergleichen.

Aber lass uns um der Sache willen bitte die Polemik einstellen. Ich wollte sicher keine Berufsgruppe diffamieren. Mir ging es darum herauszustellen, dass auch auf Seiten der Befürworter des Nationalparks wirtschaftliche Interessen mit reinspielen. Die in der Debatte von den NaBu-Leuten aufgemachte strikte Dichotomie, wirtschaftliche Interessen der Forstwirtschaft einerseits vs. rein idealistisches Naturschutzanliegen andererseits, stellt in ihrer behaupteten Absolutheit eine die Lage verzerrende Verkürzung des Sachverhalts dar.


----------



## ciao heiko (17. November 2011)

Tristero schrieb:


> Wieviel verdienen den Naturparkranger in der freien Wirtschaft?



Da hast du schon einen der Nachteile erkannt. Wer sich für den öffentlichen Dienst entscheidet, der kann aufgrund der Ausbildung nur schwer in die freie Wirtschaft wechseln. 
Für Förster habe ich mal das entdeckt. 
http://www.gehaltsvergleich.com/gehalt/Revierfoerster-Revierfoersterin.html


----------



## chicken12 (18. November 2011)

Ich bin relativ viel beruflich im Schwarzwald unterwegs und dabei ist mir folgendes aufgefallen: Die Anti-Naturpark Banner, Aufkleber etc. habe ich eigentlich nur an holzverarbeitenden Betrieben oder auf Geländewägen gesehen. Und das hauptsächlich in der Gegend Freudenstadt, Baiersbronn und heute zum ersten Mal in Bühl...

Ohne mich jetzt mehr als Oberflächlich mit dem Thema beschäftigt zu haben: Für mich sieht es auf den ersten Blick so aus, dass hier hauptsächlich die Holzwirtschaft und Jäger Angst um "ihre Gebiete" haben.

Aber wie gesagt, ich habe mich mit dem Thema nicht tiefer beschäftigt, da es mich nicht direkt betrifft.


----------



## Tristero (18. November 2011)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Es ist doch zwangsläufig die Idee, das bei einem Nationalpark das Betretungsrecht eingeschränkt wird zum Nutzen von Flora und Fauna. Es geht doch darum einen Kompromiss zu finden, der allen gerecht wird.
> 
> Du willst von deinem maximal Standpunkt "Ich möchte immer und jederzeit überall den Wald betreten und befahren" nicht abrücken. Das dies schon heute nicht so ist empfindest du als unzumutbare Einschränkung.



Stimmt, das ist die Idee. Und in der Debatte geht's darum herauszufinden, ob diese neue Idee auch eine gute Idee für den Schwarzwald ist, die umgesetzt werden sollte. Und nicht schon gleich darum, einen Kompromiss auszuhandeln, der dieser Idee unbedingt in einer wie auch immer gearteten Weise gerecht werden muss. Und da habe ich meine Zweifel.

Was meinen Standpunkt betrifft stimmt es, dass ich das Betretungsrecht als sehr wichtig erachte. Mit den Einschränkungen in ausgewiesenen Bannwaldzonen/Ruheräumen wie auch direkt um den Feldberggipfel herum kann ich leben. Erstere finde ich begrüßenswert, letztere, wie oben dargelegt, suboptimal.

Dringend geboten wären in meinen Augen, dass die Befürworter des Nationalparks mal klipp und klar sagen, wo der Park sein soll und wie das mit den Betretungsrechten geregelt sein wird. Die jetzige Vorgehensweise, zunächst die Fassung eines politischen Beschlusses auf Einrichtung eines Parks zu erwirken, um dann anschließend, wenn der Prozess erst mal Fahrt aufgenommen hat, alles weitere zu regeln, ist vollkommen unwürdig. Denn das heißt, dass letztlich über die Köpfe der Betroffenen hinweg entschieden wird. Irgendwann wird die Argumentation nämlich lauten: "Der Park ist (demokratisch) beschlossene Sache, hier ist der günstigste - oder der am wenigsten ungünstige - Standort, findet Euch damit ab." Das ist nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## max.u.moritz (18. November 2011)

Tristero schrieb:


> Stimmt, das ist die Idee. Und in der Debatte geht's darum herauszufinden, ob diese neue Idee auch eine gute Idee für den Schwarzwald ist, die umgesetzt werden sollte. Und nicht schon gleich darum, einen Kompromiss auszuhandeln, der dieser Idee unbedingt in einer wie auch immer gearteten Weise gerecht werden muss. Und da habe ich meine Zweifel.
> 
> Was meinen Standpunkt betrifft stimmt es, dass ich das Betretungsrecht als sehr wichtig erachte. Mit den Einschränkungen in ausgewiesenen Bannwaldzonen/Ruheräumen wie auch direkt um den Feldberggipfel herum kann ich leben. Erstere finde ich begrüßenswert, letztere, wie oben dargelegt, suboptimal.
> 
> Dringend geboten wären in meinen Augen, dass die Befürworter des Nationalparks mal klipp und klar sagen, wo der Park sein soll und wie das mit den Betretungsrechten geregelt sein wird. Die jetzige Vorgehensweise, zunächst die Fassung eines politischen Beschlusses auf Einrichtung eines Parks zu erwirken, um dann anschließend, wenn der Prozess erst mal Fahrt aufgenommen hat, alles weitere zu regeln, ist vollkommen unwürdig. Denn das heißt, dass letztlich über die Köpfe der Betroffenen hinweg entschieden wird. Irgendwann wird die Argumentation nämlich lauten: "Der Park ist (demokratisch) beschlossene Sache, hier ist der günstigste - oder der am wenigsten ungünstige - Standort, findet Euch damit ab." Das ist nicht in Ordnung.


 
Mit Deiner Aussage hast Du absolut recht. Es wird immer von einem ergebnisoffenen Dialog gesprochen und keiner hat bisher zu dem Thema Nutzungsbeschränkungen und Begehungsrechten eine Aussage gemacht. Genauso wenig hat jemand eine Aussage gemacht, wie der Nationalpark finanziert wird. Irgendwo muss das Geld ja eingespart werden. Diese Dinge sind vor einer Entscheidung offen zu legen. Sollte zuerst bestimmt werden das der Nationalpark kommt und die Feinheiten erst nach dieser Entscheidung festgelegt werden, können wir das nur noch akzeptieren.


----------



## ciao heiko (21. November 2011)

max.u.moritz schrieb:


> Es wird immer von einem ergebnisoffenen Dialog gesprochen und keiner hat bisher zu dem Thema Nutzungsbeschränkungen und Begehungsrechten eine Aussage gemacht.



Das Gebiet das sich nach Lektüre der Webseiten und PDFs rauskristallisiert ist doch ziemlich sicher der Suchraum um Kaltenbronn und ggf. noch ein Teil zwischen Forbach, Baiersbronn und Hornisgrinde. 
Es gibt die Aussagen mit dem Bestandschutz der Loipen und Hauptwege. Das der Wald 20 Jahre rückgeführt und dann möglichst in Ruhe gelassen werden sollte ist auch klar. 
Die fehlenden Holzmengen sind auch schon hochgerechnet.

Das sind doch schon eine Menge Fakten zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt.


----------



## max.u.moritz (21. November 2011)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Das Gebiet das sich nach Lektüre der Webseiten und PDFs rauskristallisiert ist doch ziemlich sicher der Suchraum um Kaltenbronn und ggf. noch ein Teil zwischen Forbach, Baiersbronn und Hornisgrinde.
> Es gibt die Aussagen mit dem Bestandschutz der Loipen und Hauptwege. Das der Wald 20 Jahre rückgeführt und dann möglichst in Ruhe gelassen werden sollte ist auch klar.
> Die fehlenden Holzmengen sind auch schon hochgerechnet.
> 
> Das sind doch schon eine Menge Fakten zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt.


 
Mich interessiert folgendes. Gibt es dazu Antworten?

Wo sind die Hauptwege?
Was passiert mit den schönen Nebenwegen?
Gibt es nur noch Besucherautobahnen?
Welche Aufgabe hat die Nationalparkbehörde?
Welchen Einfluss haben die Gemeinden und der Landkreis auf den kommenden Nationalpark?
Was passiert mit den Arbeitsplätzen der Forstleute?
Welche Wegegebote gibt es?
Was passiert wenn jemand Wegegebote nicht einhält?
Kann man Teile des Waldes unbeachtet der Hauptwege überhaupt noch betreten?
Wer bestimmt wann wer wo in den Wald gehen kann?
Was passiert in Sondersituationen wie z.B. nach einem Sturm Lothar?

Ich finde da sind noch viele Fragen offen. Derzeit versucht man die Gegner in eine Ecke zu stellen. 

Interessant ist auch das Minister Bonde sich letzten Freitag gegen die Gegner des Nationalparks und deren Plakate ausspricht. Anscheinend dürfen in BW nur noch gegen der Landesregierung unangenehme Themen wie z.B. S 21 Demos durchgeführt werden. Und dem Forst BW wurde ein Maulkorb umgehängt. Warum? Gibt es etwas zu verbergen?

Soviel zum ergebnisoffenen Dialog und den klaren Fakten

Zwis


----------



## ciao heiko (22. November 2011)

Ich bin ja keiner vom Nabu, vom Nationalpark oder vom Forst oder so. Ich bin auch nur ein Laie.
Aber jeder der die Infos zusammensucht wie ein Nationalpark funktioniert, oder einmal einen besucht hat, der kann sich das Meiste selbst beantworten. Deshalb stellt du hier nur rethorische Fragen, die Antworten kennst du doch schon.

Wo sind die Hauptwege?
Die welche bisher schon die Hauptwege sind. Das wird auch Verhandlungssache sein. 

Was passiert mit den schönen Nebenwegen?
Viele werden verwildern........

Gibt es nur noch Besucherautobahnen?
Wenn du es so bezeichenen willst, ja...........

Welche Aufgabe hat die Nationalparkbehörde?
Die, die Sie auch in anderen Nationalparks hat.

Welchen Einfluss haben die Gemeinden und der Landkreis auf den kommenden Nationalpark?
Das hängt von dem Verhandlungsgeschick und der genauen Problemstellung ab. 

Was passiert mit den Arbeitsplätzen der Forstleute?
Da dürfte sich die nächsten 20-30 Jahre nicht viel ändern. 

Welche Wegegebote gibt es?
Ähnliche wie jetzt im Bannwaldgebiet, also auf den Wegen bleiben.

Was passiert wenn jemand Wegegebote nicht einhält?
In einfachen Fälle vermutlich soviel wie den Querfeldeingängern am Feldberg. Also eigentlich nichts, höchstens eine mündlichen Auforderung..... 

Kann man Teile des Waldes unbeachtet der Hauptwege überhaupt noch betreten?
Nein, aber........siehe oben

Wer bestimmt wann wer wo in den Wald gehen kann?
Die Nationalparkverwaltung, aber ......... siehe oben.

Was passiert in Sondersituationen wie z.B. nach einem Sturm Lothar?
Nach 30 Jahren: Die ausgewiesenen Wege werden geräumt, der Rest bleibt liegen.


----------



## matou (22. November 2011)

Tja Heiko...selbst ins Knie geschossen. 

Deine Antworten bzw DIE offiziellen Antworten lauten leider ebenfalls größtenteils:
- ...Verhandlungssache...
- ...hängt von dem Verhandlungsgeschick und der genauen Problemstellung ab
- Da dürfte sich ... nicht viel ändern.
- ...siehe oben

Sorry! Aber genau diese Fragen sind eben nicht beantwortet.

Noch ein paar Halbwahrheiten gefällig?


> Was passiert wenn jemand Wegegebote nicht einhält?


Sorry, es ist jetzt schon eine Ordnungswidrigkeit sich mit dem Bike auf Wegen schmaler als 2m zu bewegen...und du willst uns erzählen dass das in Zukunft dann nur noch mit einer Mündlichen Verwarnung abgetan wir?

Reflektier mal!


----------



## ciao heiko (22. November 2011)

matou schrieb:


> Tja Heiko...selbst ins Knie geschossen.
> 
> Sorry! Aber genau diese Fragen sind eben nicht beantwortet.


Ich habe genau 2 von 11 Fragen mit "Verhandlungssache" beantwortet. Wobei auch hier klar sein dürfte, in welche grundsätzliche Richtung es geht. 

Wieviele Forstarbeiter braucht es den heute noch um 10*10km Wald zu bewirtschaften, in dem heute schon ein guter Teil Wiese, Bannwald oder Naturschutzgebiet ist? Da ist durch den technischen Fortschritt mehr Umwälzung gekommen als durch den Nationalpark. Ebenso für die kleinen Sägewerke die doch heute schon Schwierigkeiten haben mitzuhalten. Das sind aber strukturelle Problem. Somit hier ein vorsichtiges "dürfte". 

Es wird sicherlich auch eine Ordnungswiedrigkeit sein, auserhalb der Wege zu laufen. Aber wieviele Menschen kennst du, die jemals deswegen, oder wegen der 2 m Regel, eine Strafe zahlen mussten. Wenn ja, in welcher Höhe? Also bitte einfach mal realistisch bleiben.

Solche Projekte entwickeln sich. Wer zu diesem Zeitpunkt ein hier ein bis ins letzte Detail ausgearbeitetes Rezept erwartet ist unrealistisch. Gerade deshalb wird ja der Dialog mit der Bevölkerung gesucht. 
Wenn dir die Offenhaltung eines bestimmten Weges am Herzen liegt, engagiere dich und nenne deine Wünsche. Wenn du aber prinzipiell dagegen bist, wird niemand mit dir einen Kompromiss finden wollen.

ciao heiko


----------



## amerryl (22. November 2011)

Es wird auch im Nationalpark keiner erschossen werden, der sich nicht
an die Regeln hÃ¤lt. 



> ...es ist jetzt schon eine Ordnungswidrigkeit sich mit dem Bike auf Wegen schmaler als 2m zu bewegen



Das ist leider immer noch nicht jedem bewusst, und es wird sich
dann benommen wie "die Axt im Wald".
Siehe TeufelsmÃ¼hle, dies wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit zu Problemen fÃ¼hren,
auch ohne Nationalpark.

Was die ArbeitsplÃ¤tze der âForstleuteâ  angeht, wie viele sind das noch?
Das beschrÃ¤nkt sich doch meist auf einen MaschinenfÃ¼hrer, die HolzfÃ¤ller,
wenn man sie denn benÃ¶tigt, kommen aus irgendwelchen Ã¶stlichen
BilliglohnlÃ¤ndern.
In den nÃ¤chsten 20-30 Jahren wird es eh niemanden  treffen, da
in diesem Zeitraum zum Teil vermehrt Holz eingeschlagen wird.



> Wenn dir die Offenhaltung eines bestimmten Weges am Herzen liegt,
> engagiere dich und nenne deine WÃ¼nsche. Wenn du aber prinzipiell
> dagegen bist, wird niemand mit dir einen Kompromiss finden wollen.





Es wird fÃ¼r mich wahrscheinlich auch EinschrÃ¤nkungen auf Touren geben,
die ich aber in Kauf nehmen werde um fÃ¼r nach folgende Generationen ein
StÃ¼ck Natur zu erhalten.

Ist doch mal was Netteres als nur Schulden, verbrauchte Ressourcen, 
AtommÃ¼ll usw. zu vererben.


----------



## max.u.moritz (22. November 2011)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Ich bin ja keiner vom Nabu, vom Nationalpark oder vom Forst oder so. Ich bin auch nur ein Laie.
> Aber jeder der die Infos zusammensucht wie ein Nationalpark funktioniert, oder einmal einen besucht hat, der kann sich das Meiste selbst beantworten. Deshalb stellt du hier nur rethorische Fragen, die Antworten kennst du doch schon.
> 
> Wo sind die Hauptwege?
> ...


 

Hallo Heiko,

auch ich bin wirklich nur Laie,

für mich ist die Vorstellung, das es nur noch einige Hauptwege geben wird einfach nicht das Walderlebnis. Ich schätze es einfach einmal ein paar Minuten im Wald zu stehen und wirklich die absolute Ruhe zu geniessen. 

Wir sind über die Auswirkungen, die der Nationalpark für unsere Region hat, nicht einig. Das muss auch nicht sein.

Mir ist nur wichtig das die wichtigsten Themen im Vorfeld geklärt werden. Den eines ist sicher, ist der Nationalpark beschlossen, sind die Verhaltungsspielräume für alle nur noch sehr eingeschränkt vorhanden. Dann entscheidet die Nationalparkbehörde. 

Und richtig ist auch, erschossen wird Gott sei Dank niemand, wenn er die Wege verlässt. Aber ich glaube es gibt bei uns schon genügend Einschränkungen und Bestimmungen. Ist es erstrebenswert künftig bei Nichteinhaltung von Wegegeboten Strafzettel zu verteilen. So ist es teilweise im Bayerischen Wald.

Warst Du schon einmal bei einer Veranstaltung von Pro und Contra? Am nächsten Freitag, 25.11.2011 findet übrigens wieder eine in Bühl statt. Daten findest Du auch wieder auf der Internetseite www.unser-nordschwarzwald.de auf der rechten Seite.

Sicherlich von Interesse, hoffe es geht aber nicht so ab wie in Bad Wildbad, wo nur Befürworter am Fragepult standen (übrigens in Fahrgemeinschaften angerückt).


----------



## ciao heiko (23. November 2011)

max.u.moritz schrieb:


> Wir sind über die Auswirkungen, die der Nationalpark für unsere Region hat, nicht einig. Das muss auch nicht sein.



Ich denke das wir uns sehr einig sind, welche Auswirkungen ein Nationalpark hat. Und ich glaube auch jeder der die Diskussion verfolgt weiss jetzt was ein Nationalpark bedeutet. 

Der einzige Unterschied der noch besteht:

Es gibt Menschen die bereit sind für ein ideeles Ziel persönliche Zugeständnisse zu machen und Kompromisse zu finden.

Und es gibt Menschen, die auf Ihren angestammten Rechten beharren.

ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (23. November 2011)

Tschuldigung Leute, das ist hier zum reinen Propaganda-Thread verkommen.
Habt ihr auch irgendwelche für Biker relevanten Infos beizusteuern?

So verstehe ich jedenfalls den Forums-Sinn nicht, dass sich ein paar wenige Aufgebrachte gegenseitig die persönlich eingefärbten Argumente um die Ohren hauen, ohne dass die Mitleser irgendetwas nützliches erfahren würden.
Geht's nur mir so?
Wenn nicht, könnte man den Thread genausogut schliessen.


----------



## mw.dd (23. November 2011)

Mir geht das hier auch ein wenig in die falsche Richtung.

Ich nehme an, der Thread ist entstanden, weil sich hier jemand die Unterstützung der MTBiker gegen einen geplanten Nationalpark verspricht. Dann sollte derjenige aber erstmal seine eigene Motivation und Interessenlage darlegen.

Besonders gern möchte ich Folgendes wissen:
- Wer steht hinter der Seite unser-nordschwarzwald.de? Wer finanziert? Die Aussage "engagierte Bürger der Region" reicht mir nicht.
- Wie stehen die Betreiber und Unterstützer der Seite unser-nordscharzwald.de zum Thema MTBiken im allgemeinen und in der Region im besonderen? Vor allem die Haltung zur 2m-Regel würde mich interessieren.

Eine klare Beantwortung dieser Fragen könnte helfen, den Kreis der Unterstützer/Gegner zu vergrößern  
Im Moment entsteht zumindest für mich eher der Eindruck, das die Interessen der Forstwirtschaft im Vordergrund stehen.

@max.u.moritz
Etwas weniger Polemik und Panikmache würde der Diskussion sicher gut tun; das der Bikepark in Bad Wildbad geschlossen wird, wenn umliegend ein NP entsteht, glaubst Du doch selbst nicht?


----------



## max.u.moritz (23. November 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Mir geht das hier auch ein wenig in die falsche Richtung.
> 
> Ich nehme an, der Thread ist entstanden, weil sich hier jemand die Unterstützung der MTBiker gegen einen geplanten Nationalpark verspricht. Dann sollte derjenige aber erstmal seine eigene Motivation und Interessenlage darlegen.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo,

danke für Eure Rückmeldung. Es soll auch nicht mit Polemik oder Panikmache gearbeitet werden, da gebe ich Dir absolut Recht, falls das so ankommt möchte ich mich entschuldigen.

Wie bin ich zu dem Thema gekommen: Vor einiger Zeit wurde ich vom Bürgermeister unserer Gemeinde gefragt was ich von einem Nationalpark halte. Mit dem Namen Nationalpark habe ich zunächst etwas sehr positives verbunden. Ich habe deshalb geantwortet das ich mich bislang nicht mit dem Thema beschäftigt habe, glaube aber es wäre gut für uns.
Durch einen Kollegen wurde ich dann etwas mehr über die Folgen eines Nationalparkes aufgeklärt. Er hat mich auch auf die Internetseite aufmerksam gemacht.

Weil mich das Thema interessiert bin ich auf zwei Veranstaltungen zum Nationalpark gegangen. Es gab eine Veranstaltung der Freien Wähler in Freudenstadt (Falkenschule) und eine Veranstaltung in Bad Wildbad (Trinkhalle). Wichtig war mir das ich sowohl die Pro als auch die Contra Argumente hörte. Nach diesen beiden Veranstaltungen stand für mich fest, das möchte ich nicht. 

Die Chancen eines Nationalparkes in unserer Ecke stehen nach meiner Meinung in keinem Verhältnis zu den damit verbundenen Risiken. Besonders interessant bei diesen Veranstaltungen fand ich Berichte von zwei Bürgern aus Zwiesel (Bayerischer Wald). Sie hatten die Entwicklung des Nationalparkes anhand von Bildern aus verschiedenen Jahren gezeigt.

Zu meiner Person, ich arbeite weder beim Forst noch habe ich irgendetwas mit der Waldwirtschaft zu tun. Ich bin bei einem Bankinstitut tätig. Ich habe auch kein öffentliches Amt und vertrete keine Interessen der Forstwirtschaft.

Wer steckt hinter der IG Unser Nordschwarzwald. Wenn Du Dir die Internetseite anschaust gibt es verschiedene Gruppen rd. um den gesamten Suchraum des geplanten Nationalparkes herum. Das Suchgebiet geht von Baiersbronn bis auf den Dobel. Das Suchgebiet beträgt derzeit rd. 17.000 Hektar, davon müssen mind. 10.000 Hektar ausgewiesen werden um die Bezeichnung Nationalpark führen zu dürfen. 
Die Leute, die ich bislang kennenlernen konnte sind Bürger wie wir alle. Der Forst und deren Mitarbeiter dürfen sich derzeit noch nicht an der Diskussion beteiligen. In meiner Gemeinde hat sich jetzt ebenfalls eine IG gegründet. Wer sind die rd. 20 handelnden Personen: Handwerker, Gemeinderäte, Vereinsvorstände, Geocacher, Gleitschirmflieger, Bürger wie ich, die einfach mit dem Wald gross geworden sind, aber auch Personen, die im Jahr für den Hausgebrauch ein paar Festmeter Holz aus dem Wald holen. Sie leben aber auch nicht vom Wald. Es gibt auch zwei Forstleute und einen pensionierter Forstwirt. In dieser IG hat jeder ein paar Euro in die Kasse getan damit gestartet werden konnte. Ein Hinweis zur IG. Alles Geld ist Privatgeld, kann also nicht von der Steuer abgesetzt werden, da es sich nicht um einen gemeinnützigen Verein handelt. 

Ich weis nicht aus welcher Ecke von BW Du kommst, falls es Dir aber möglich ist, besuche doch mal eine Veranstaltung wo sich Pro und Contra ausgeglichen austauschen. Das kann ich jedem nur empfehlen. Wir sollten das Thema Ernst nehmen. Ist ein Nationalpark erst mal beschlossen, dann gibt es vermutlich kein zurück mehr.

Noch eine Schlussbemerkung: Nicht überreden ist mein Ziel sondern überzeugen.

Noch eine weitere Bemerkung. Der Bikepark Bad Wildbad wird vermutlich auch durch einen Nationalpark Bestandsschutz haben, falls er aber in das Gebiet des geplanten Nationalparkes fällt sind Veränderungen mit der Nationalparkbehörde abzustimmen. Falls ein Nationalpark wirklich kommt ist es wichtig das es gelingt gewisse Freiheiten im Vorfeld zu verhandeln.


----------



## mw.dd (23. November 2011)

max.u.moritz schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich weis nicht aus welcher Ecke von BW Du kommst,...



Aus Dresden, der Landeshaupstadt Sachsens - s. Profil  Deswegen maße ich mir auch nicht an, für oder gegen einen Nationalpark Nordschwarzwald zu sein; ich wollte nur ein paar Infos

Hier gibt es einen Nationalpark um die Ecke (Sächsische Schweiz) mit Wegegebot, in den Kernzonen ist Radfahren nur auf ausgewiesenen Wegen gestattet. Diskutiert wurde darüber nie. Hart getroffen hat es allerdings die Kletterer, die an viele Zustiege jetzt nicht mehr auf legalem Weg gelangen können. Auch das früher sehr beliebte "Boofen" ist jetzt nur noch stark eingeschränkt möglich.

Und jetzt zu Frage 2:


mw.dd schrieb:


> ...
> - Wie stehen die Betreiber und Unterstützer der Seite unser-nordscharzwald.de zum Thema MTBiken im allgemeinen und in der Region im besonderen? Vor allem die Haltung zur 2m-Regel würde mich interessieren.
> ...


----------



## max.u.moritz (23. November 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Aus Dresden, der Landeshaupstadt Sachsens - s. Profil  Deswegen maße ich mir auch nicht an, für oder gegen einen Nationalpark Nordschwarzwald zu sein; ich wollte nur ein paar Infos
> 
> Hier gibt es einen Nationalpark um die Ecke (Sächsische Schweiz) mit Wegegebot, in den Kernzonen ist Radfahren nur auf ausgewiesenen Wegen gestattet. Diskutiert wurde darüber nie. Hart getroffen hat es allerdings die Kletterer, die an viele Zustiege jetzt nicht mehr auf legalem Weg gelangen können. Auch das früher sehr beliebte "Boofen" ist jetzt nur noch stark eingeschränkt möglich.
> 
> Und jetzt zu Frage 2:


 
Hier in unserer Region gibt es den Naturpark Nordschwarzwald. In den letzten Jahre wurde u.a. auch das Wegenetz für MTB, Wandern und für Nordic Waking ausgebaut und vorallem die Beschilderung verbessert. Die 2 m Regelung hat für mich bis heute nie zu Problemen geführt, ganz ehrlich, ich wusste nicht einmal das es so etwas überhaupt gibt. Erst durch die Diskussionen bin ich auf diese Einschränkung aufmerksam gemacht worden.Wie die einzelnen IGs zu dieser Regel stehen ist mir nicht bekannt. Persönlich halte ich von solchen Regeln nichts. Es ist wie immer, man muss auf andere Gruppen Rücksicht nehmen, das geht auch ohne Einschränkungen. 

So wie ich Deine Ausführungen zum Nationalpark Sächsische Schweiz entnehmen kann wird das Problem durch einen Nationalpark aber nicht kleiner. Stimmt dass?


----------



## Mausoline (24. November 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> ........Ich nehme an, der Thread ist entstanden, weil sich hier jemand die Unterstützung der MTBiker gegen einen geplanten Nationalpark verspricht. Dann sollte derjenige aber erstmal seine eigene Motivation und Interessenlage darlegen.....



Ich hab diesen Thread eröffnet, um das Thema auch denen näher zu bringen, die nicht direkt betroffen sind. Dazu wars mir wichtig, dass Informationen, besonders Erfahrungen aus bestehenden Nationalparkgebieten, fließen.
Inwieweit wir Biker betroffen sind war nicht klar und ist es bis jetzt noch nicht, da es bis jetzt nur WischiWaschi-Aussagen gibt, wie Bestehendes bleibt erhalten.
Da im Suchraum des Nationalparks aber auch ein Großteil der Wintersportgebiete vom Nordschwarzwald liegen, sind auch die Wintersportler des Forums betroffen. Eine Loipe geht z.B. durch von Dobel bis Besenfeld, das sind ca. 40km. Wir haben hier etliche Vereine, die seit Jahrzehnten aktiv und erfolgreich, national wie international, sich in diesem Gebiet bewegen können.
Insgesamt finde ich diesen Thread wichtig, um eben auch herauszufinden, was wollen wir und wie müssen und können wir uns letztendlich einbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## max.u.moritz (9. Dezember 2011)

Schaut mal auf den Thread Nationalpark Eifel Adieu MTB -> hier haben ein paar Ihre Erfahrungen ausgetauscht


----------



## Mausoline (12. Dezember 2011)

http://www.nationalpark-eifel.de/go/eifel/german/Auf_eigene_Faust/Radwege.html

Zwei Bsp-Zitate aus obiger Seite 
"Die Radwege im Schutzgebiet selbst sind für gemütliche RadlerInnen gedacht"

"Gerade für ältere Menschen oder Gäste, die in ihrer Mobilität eingeschränkt sind, stellen Pedelecs eine gute Alternative dar, um die Berge des Nationalparks spielend zu bezwingen."

Gewünschtes Klientel 

Jahrzehntelang (70er, 80er-Jahre) hatte sich der Tourismus im Nordschwarzwald auf "ältere" Gäste konzentriert, aber als die dann alle weggestorben waren, sind dann keine Gäste mehr gekommen


----------



## UserMarcus (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
gibts eigentlich Infos wann und wie eine "richtungsweisende" Entscheidung gefällt wird und in wie weit der Normalbürger darauf einfluss hat ? Wie gehts offiziell weiter mit diesem Thema ?

Danke,
gruß
Marcus / Enzkreis


----------



## max.u.moritz (13. Dezember 2011)

UserMarcus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibts eigentlich Infos wann und wie eine "richtungsweisende" Entscheidung gefällt wird und in wie weit der Normalbürger darauf einfluss hat ? Wie gehts offiziell weiter mit diesem Thema ?
> 
> Danke,
> ...


 

Hallo Marcus,

derzeit läuft die Ausschreibung für das Gutachten zum Nationalpark. Nach Aussage der Landesregierung wird mit dem Gutachten nicht vor Ende 2012 gerechnet. Danach entscheidet der Landtag. Ob die Normalbürger Einfluss auf die Entscheidung nehmen kann, weis ich nicht. Tatsache ist das die neue Landesregierung bisher immer gesagt hat das es keine Entscheidung gegen die Bürger treffen möchte. Zwischenzeitlich haben sich einige Interessengemeinschaft gegen den Nationalpark gebildet. Soviel zum aktuellen Sachstand


----------



## UserMarcus (13. Dezember 2011)

max.u.moritz schrieb:


> Hallo Marcus,
> 
> derzeit läuft die Ausschreibung für das Gutachten zum Nationalpark. Nach Aussage der Landesregierung wird mit dem Gutachten nicht vor Ende 2012 gerechnet. Danach entscheidet der Landtag. Ob die Normalbürger Einfluss auf die Entscheidung nehmen kann, weis ich nicht. Tatsache ist das die neue Landesregierung bisher immer gesagt hat das es keine Entscheidung gegen die Bürger treffen möchte. Zwischenzeitlich haben sich einige Interessengemeinschaft gegen den Nationalpark gebildet. Soviel zum aktuellen Sachstand



Besten Dank für die schnelle Aufklärung.

Welche Aspekete / Fragen soll das Gutachten beleuchten ?


----------



## amerryl (13. Dezember 2011)

max.u.moritz schrieb:


> Hallo Marcus,
> 
> derzeit läuft die Ausschreibung für das Gutachten zum Nationalpark. Nach Aussage der Landesregierung wird mit dem Gutachten nicht vor Ende 2012 gerechnet. Danach entscheidet der Landtag. Ob die Normalbürger Einfluss auf die Entscheidung nehmen kann, weis ich nicht. Tatsache ist das die neue Landesregierung bisher immer gesagt hat das es keine Entscheidung gegen die Bürger treffen möchte. Zwischenzeitlich haben sich einige Interessengemeinschaft gegen den Nationalpark gebildet. Soviel zum aktuellen Sachstand



zum "aktuellen Sachstand"
es haben sich nicht nur Interessengemeinschaften gegen den Park gebildet. 

Pro Nationalpark


.


----------



## max.u.moritz (14. Dezember 2011)

UserMarcus schrieb:


> Besten Dank für die schnelle Aufklärung.
> 
> Welche Aspekete / Fragen soll das Gutachten beleuchten ?


 

hallo Markus,

in Bad Wildbad gab es im Oktober 2011 eine Veranstaltung geleitet durch Minister Bonde. Hier wurde ein Fragenkatalog erarbeitet. Insgesamt habe ich eine Anzahl von 1.500 Fragen gehört. Positiv ist zu erwähnen das auch einige Gegner des Nationalparkes eingeladen wurden. Auf der Internetseite des Ministerium für ländlicher Raum ist der Fragenkatalog abgebildet.


----------



## max.u.moritz (14. Dezember 2011)

amerryl schrieb:


> zum "aktuellen Sachstand"
> es haben sich nicht nur Interessengemeinschaften gegen den Park gebildet.
> 
> Pro Nationalpark
> ...


 Hallo Ameryll,

Das stimmt, seit kurzem gibt es auch eine Gruppe Pro Nationalpark. Das ist auch gut so, sofern es sich tatsächlich um Bürger unserer Region handelt die sich Gedanken zu diesem Thema machen. Was jedoch aus der Presse zu entnehmen war erfolgte die Anschubfinanzierung durch den Nabu 4.000,-- und den BUND 1.000,-- . Hier stellt sich für mich die Frage wer hinter der Aktion steckt. Es wäre schade wenn es wieder nur diese beiden Hauptsponsoren sind.


----------



## UserMarcus (15. Dezember 2011)

max.u.moritz schrieb:


> hallo Markus,
> 
> in Bad Wildbad gab es im Oktober 2011 eine Veranstaltung geleitet durch Minister Bonde. Hier wurde ein Fragenkatalog erarbeitet. Insgesamt habe ich eine Anzahl von 1.500 Fragen gehört. Positiv ist zu erwähnen das auch einige Gegner des Nationalparkes eingeladen wurden. Auf der Internetseite des Ministerium für ländlicher Raum ist der Fragenkatalog abgebildet.



Top, danke !


----------



## Bluebear (5. Januar 2012)

Also ich Arbeite Beruflich im  Wald (Forstwirtazubi) und in unserem Betrieb sind ALLE gegen den Nationalpark 


Nationalpark  nein Danke!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tristero (15. Juli 2012)

Gibt's eigentlich was Neues in der Sache?


----------



## batman11 (15. Juli 2012)

Also wenn ich mich mal in Nordschwarzwald verirre dann fällt mir auf daß es kaum noch Gastronomiebetriebe gibt wo es auch was gutes schwäbisches gibt. Ich radel da in den schön geteerten Waldwegen die ja eigentlich für Wanderer hergerichtet wurden und danach unten im Tal nur tote Hose. Nordschwarzwald ist touristisch TOT. Also was soll ich da. Fahr ich in den Pfälzer Wald (gleiche Anfahrt)bike ich nur auf naturbelassenen Wegen und bin danach in irgendeinem tollen Weingut. Nur mal so meine Meinung. Was soll da noch ein Naturpark (mit Teerwegen und feinsten Schotterpister)


----------



## NSchwarzwald (20. März 2013)

Schwäbische Küche ist gut?


----------



## ciao heiko (21. März 2013)

Gestern im SWR 20.3.13 20:15 guter Beitrag:

Betrifft: 
Das Projekt Nationalpark - Wie entscheidet sich der Südwesten?

http://swrmediathek.de/player.htm?show=d2abaa50-916b-11e2-b5d5-0026b975f2e6

Oder falls der Link nicht geht.

http://swrmediathek.de/index.htm und dann suchen

ciao heiko


----------



## NSchwarzwald (22. März 2013)

Da hat sich der SWR aber angestrengt, zwei Argumente die gegen einen NP sprechen und hunderte dafür.  Wer da wohl die Fäden zieht, ah siehe da diese Reportage ist eine Auftragsarbeit vom...
So ein Scheissdreck.


----------



## arise (22. März 2013)

naja natürlich ????? fichten ???? douglasien ???? 
das sind erntewälder.....ohne viel leben und mit der erderwärmung bald geschichte...ok deine enkel werden sich damit rumplagen...wie kann eine monokultur gesund sein....mit dem projekt wirds mehr arbeitsplätze geben..und die artenvielfalt wieder hergestellt...


----------



## NSchwarzwald (22. März 2013)

arise schrieb:


> naja natürlich ????? fichten ???? douglasien ????
> das sind erntewälder.....ohne viel leben und mit der erderwärmung bald geschichte...ok deine enkel werden sich damit rumplagen...wie kann eine monokultur gesund sein....mit dem projekt wirds mehr arbeitsplätze geben..und die artenvielfalt wieder hergestellt...



Falls das mich betrifft, ich bin eher dafür, trotzdem ist die Reportage nicht fair.


----------



## mw.dd (22. März 2013)

Ich fand die Reportage auch eher unausgewogen; der Autor bekennt sich ja am Schluss deutlich zum Nationalpark. Hier die nette junge Gemeinderätin, dort der schwarzbraun lackierte Stammtischbruder, der gegen die "Zugereisten" wettert...

Was ich aber wirklich interessant (und erschreckend) fand, waren die Aussagen über die Qualität des Baumbestandes.


----------



## arise (22. März 2013)

betrifft die gegner generell...! klar, wenns mich betreffen würde wäre ich auch nicht glücklich...aber arrangieren kann man sich damit sicherlich. eine idee für die betroffenen wäre : kahlschlag zu betreiben ...tanne ist grad auf nem allzeithoch und bringt pro festmeter unglaublich viel geld!!!!
kann die ganzen unken nicht nachvollziehen...was der bauer nicht kennt.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NSchwarzwald (22. März 2013)

Ein autonomer Schwarzwald wäre dann auch keine Lösung?


----------



## ciao heiko (22. März 2013)

NSchwarzwald schrieb:


> Wo ich aber gar nicht mit kann sind BUND/NABU. In den 80zigern waren das mit die grössten Panikmacher beim Waldsterben,



Was dazu führte das Abgasgrenzwerte und Katalysatoren eingeführt wurden. Was auch damals große Proteste auf sich zog. Kann man sich heute garnicht mehr vorstellen, wie die Autos gestunken haben.

Der Wald steht zwar noch, aber was wäre ohne die Maßnahmen aus Ihm geworden? Und auch heute noch wird mit großem Aufwand Kalk in den Wald eingebracht um die Übersäuerung zu neutralisieren.

ciao heiko

PS: Bist du wirklich aus dem "dunklen Tannenwald" oder sind es eher Fichten die da stehen?


----------



## NSchwarzwald (22. März 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Was dazu führte das Abgasgrenzwerte und Katalysatoren eingeführt wurden. Was auch damals große Proteste auf sich zog. Kann man sich heute garnicht mehr vorstellen, wie die Autos gestunken haben.
> 
> Der Wald steht zwar noch, aber was wäre ohne die Maßnahmen aus Ihm geworden? Und auch heute noch wird mit großem Aufwand Kalk in den Wald eingebracht um die Übersäuerung zu neutralisieren.
> 
> ...



Hab noch Weißtannen 110 Jahre alt, gepflanzt von meinem Ururopa. Aber wohnen tu ich dann eher im Wildschweindurchpflügten Ackerland.


----------



## Athabaske (22. März 2013)

...so eine Art moderner Holländermichel?


----------



## NSchwarzwald (22. März 2013)

Eher armer Ritter.


----------



## Tristero (22. März 2013)

Danke für den Link!  Aber "unausgewogen" ist ja wohl kein Ausdruck. Man beachte auch die subtile, an die Reinhard Meys Hubertusjagd gemahnende Musikuntermalung, wenn die Nationalparkgegner ins Spiel kommen. Was ohnehin nur in maximal 15% der Sendezeit - der Film geht ja nur schlappe 90 Minuten - der Fall ist. Und dann auch nur, um sie als Stichwortgeber zu missbrauchen und als ewig Gestrige und xenophobe Hinterwäldler zu diffamieren. Anstatt sich mit den echten Gegenargumenten auseinanderzusetzen, ergeht man sich lieber in Auerhahnromantik und oder befasst sich mit einer attraktiven jungen Gemeinderätin und deren Esel (sic!).

Muss ja wundern: In den betroffenen Gemeinden ist fast jeder dagegen und so gut wie jeder, der dagegen ist, ist eine Dumpfbacke. Scheint also nur Dumpfbacken im Schwarzwald zu geben.  

Das eigentlich Problem, das viele unmittelbar Betroffene mit dem Nationalpark haben, klingt dagegen nur kurz und eher unfreiwillig ab Minute 64 an: Nämlich an der Stelle, als die hauptamtlichen Naturschützer mit dem Filmemacher quasi dienstlich mit Schneeschuhen durch den herrlich verschneiten Winterwald stapfen, um umgehend jeden erholungssuchenden Normalbürger anzuraunzen, er solle doch mal bitte schleunigst auf den Wegen bleiben!
Die Menschen vor Ort fürchten nicht zu unrecht, künftig Gast im eigenen Wald zu sein. Und von (Zitat) "fünfzig hauptamtlichen Rangern" gesagt zu bekommen, was sie zu tun und vor allem zu lassen haben.

Noch einmal, wenn der Staat Bock auf große Totholzflächen hat, soll er doch. Dann kann er ja große zusammenhängende Bannwaldflächen entstehen lassen. Nur den Status als Park, den soll er mal schön bleiben lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (22. März 2013)

Der Staat, Das Land BW soll doch bitte im eigenen Wald den Park einrichten. 
Bei uns am Kandel soll genau an der Grenze Schluß sein.
Flora-Fauna-Habitate-Gebit im Glottertal endet genau an der Staatswaldgrenze, und der Privatwald wird Schutzgebiet!


----------



## NSchwarzwald (22. März 2013)

Ich war so frei und habe die Redaktion angeschrieben, mal sehen was als Antwort folgt.


----------



## Tristero (22. März 2013)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Der Staat, Das Land BW soll doch bitte im eigenen Wald den Park einrichten.



Was den Nationalpark anbelangt ist genau das der Fall. 

Die Probleme liegen woanders. In meinen Augen vor allem da, wie von mir im Post über Deinem beschrieben.

Hinzu kommt die offene Frage, inwieweit die geplanten Schutzzonen ausreichen, massenhafte Borkenkäferwanderungen aus dem künftigen Park in den Nutzwald zu verhindern. Zu dieser Frage hätte womöglich Prof. Dr. Tzschupke etwas beitragen können. Durfte er aber nicht. Stattdessen wurden ihm so kompetente "Experten" gegenüber gestellt, wie ein einfacher Waldarbeiter und eine ungeprüfte Studentin. Das ist so, wie wenn es beim Daimler ein schwierige Frage hinsichtlich Fahrwerkskonstruktion gibt und man lässt unter Ingenieuren und Bandarbeitern abstimmen und geht dann schlicht nach Mehrheit. 

Und wenn man sich denn schon die Mühe macht, bis in den Bayrischen Wald zu fahren, dann wäre es doch auch nicht zuviel verlangt gewesen, sich mal in den Keller ins SWR-Archiv zu begeben und nach Bildern und Beiträgen über die riesigen Borkenkäferzerstörungen dort zu suchen. Das war nämlich damals bundesweit Thema, weil es aussah wie nach einem Angriff mit Agent Orange. Für den Tourismus war das übrigens erst einmal eine Katastrophe. Hier ein Bild von dort: http://www.petras-brotkasten.de/GrenzblickP1020849.jpg

Die Google Bildsuche findet auch noch viel mehr. Kann man aber in den kleinen Bannwäldern des Schwarzwaldes auch schon problemlos selbst besichtigen. Etwa im Gipfelbereich der Badener Höhe oder am Nordhang des Stübenwasens.


----------



## NSchwarzwald (22. März 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/user/kretschibondimoehrli


----------



## NSchwarzwald (22. März 2013)

Anschreiben an SWR

http://www.unser-nordschwarzwald.de/2013/03/22/1386/


----------



## Tristero (23. März 2013)

Infam ist auch die in der SWR-Doku angeklungene These, der Nationalpark sei ein sinnvolles Instrument der grünen Landesregierung, den Schwarzwald vor der Verspargelung durch Windkraftanlagen zu schützen. Wer die Geschichte um die Errichtung der Windräder am Schauinsland kennt, in der sich der grüne Stadtrat (dafür) einen erbitterten Streit mit der schwarzen Landesregierung unter Erwin Teufel (dagegen) geliefert hat, weiß, was Sache ist.


----------



## Athabaske (23. März 2013)

...oh, der gute alte Erwin.

Lass den mal in der Versenkung, da sitzt er gut und sicher...


----------



## NSchwarzwald (23. März 2013)

Tristero schrieb:


> Infam ist auch die in der SWR-Doku angeklungene These, der Nationalpark sei ein sinnvolles Instrument der grünen Landesregierung, den Schwarzwald vor der Verspargelung durch Windkraftanlagen zu schützen. Wer die Geschichte um die Errichtung der Windräder am Schauinsland kennt, in der sich der grüne Stadtrat (dafür) einen erbitterten Streit mit der schwarzen Landesregierung unter Erwin Teufel (dagegen) geliefert hat, weiß, was Sache ist.



Der Nationalpark steht doch schon seit 15 Jahren auf der Agenda, wäre doch nicht mal eine Grüne Idee, sehe ich das Richtig?


----------



## Tristero (23. März 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...oh, der gute alte Erwin.
> 
> Lass den mal in der Versenkung, da sitzt er gut und sicher...



Über den kann man denken, was man will. Aber seine Position in der Frage war immer klar und richtig.


----------



## ciao heiko (8. April 2013)

Das aktuelle Gutachten zum nachlesen

http://schwarzwald-nationalpark.de/index.php?id=20

ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (8. April 2013)

Wenn ich mir die Karten der Varianten anschau, ist da im Suchraum Kaltenbronn fast das komplette Langlaufnetz, die Skilifte Kaltenbronn und Enzklösterle enthalten....das Zentrum des Bikereviers ausser dem Bike-Park........puuuhh       was da wohl übrig bleibt??? So wies ist, hats bisher gut funktioniert.

Dann fang ich mal an die 1200 Seiten durchzuarbeiten


----------



## amerryl (9. April 2013)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Karten der Varianten anschau, ist da im Suchraum Kaltenbronn fast das komplette Langlaufnetz, die Skilifte Kaltenbronn und Enzklösterle enthalten....das Zentrum des Bikereviers ausser dem Bike-Park........puuuhh       was da wohl übrig bleibt??? ...



und dann? 
Was sind deine Befürchtungen ?
Ausnahmslos alles was du beschreibst steht eindeutig unter Bestandsschutz.


----------



## Athabaske (9. April 2013)

...es ist viel Stimmungsmache im Wald verteilt, scheint mir...


----------



## NSchwarzwald (9. April 2013)

Ich fürchte wir haben am Ende drei Nationalparks.


----------



## Athabaske (9. April 2013)

...wieso das?


----------



## schokoei72 (9. April 2013)

Und am Ende wird die Alexanderschanze, das Unterstmatthotel, der Breitenbrunnen, das Hundseckhotel, das Sandhotel, der Plättig, die Bühlerhöhe, und sogar ganz Hundsbach frisch renoviert und wird von Stockaffen und Wanderen überrannt!!!!!
Wir Biker haben halt KEINE Ahnung!


----------



## NSchwarzwald (9. April 2013)

10000 Hektar bedeutet geteilter Park


----------



## Mausoline (9. April 2013)

Bestandsschutz, wie soll das denn funktionieren  wenn nebenan der Wald sich selbst überlassen wird......obwohl wir fahren ja mit Helm


----------



## NSchwarzwald (10. April 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amerryl (10. April 2013)

so wie es in den Bannwäldern auch schon seit ca. 100 Jahren
funktioniert. 
Bis jetzt habe ich noch von keinen schweren Verletzungen oder 
Todesfällen gehört


----------



## NSchwarzwald (10. April 2013)

Infoveranstaltungen bis zum Gesetzentwurf der noch vor der Sommerpause vorliegen soll:


*18.04.2013:*   Naturschutz und Naturschutzstrategien im  Nordschwarzwald â auf dem Weg zu einem Nationalpark (Dr. Wolfgang  Schlund / Naturschutzzentrum Ruhestein)  
*25.04.2013: *Warum mehr Wildnis auch unseren WÃ¤ldern gut tut (Dr. Thomas Waldenspuhl / Forstliche Versuchsanstalt BW)
*02.05.2013:*  Welche Natur, welche Werte? Ethische Grundfragen in der Diskussion um  die Einrichtung von Nationalparken (Prof. Dr. Thomas Potthast / UniversitÃ¤t TÃ¼bingen / IZEW)

Gestern in Wildbad:
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ich.fb21abf2-6662-4ba2-b020-3635e7d953c1.html


----------



## amerryl (10. April 2013)

NSchwarzwald schrieb:


> 10000 Hektar bedeutet geteilter Park



nicht zwangsläufig, da alleine Calw ja schon ordentlich Fläche(ich meine um die 2000ha, finde die Quelle aber nicht mehr) 
dazu gibt, sind um den Kaltenbronn schon fast die 10.000 erreicht.

Quelle

noch eine Quelle


----------



## NSchwarzwald (10. April 2013)

Das wäre unserem LRA ohne weiteres zuzutrauen, der Herr Landrat sprach gestern von einem "ansonsten hohen Niveau im Kreis Calw". Er meint damit sicher nicht die Sozialausgaben oder die Zuwanderung. 

Da die Gründe für einen NP ja kaum im Naturschutz liegen, ist es auch mal schön zu hören wie ein grüner Minister ausgepfiffen wird, verkehrte Welt wird er gedacht haben und das bei so einem schönen "Grünen Thema".


----------



## amerryl (10. April 2013)

NSchwarzwald schrieb:


> ....
> Da die Gründe für einen NP ja kaum im Naturschutz liegen, ist es auch mal schön zu hören wie ein grüner Minister ausgepfiffen wird, verkehrte Welt wird er gedacht haben und das bei so einem schönen "Grünen Thema".



was dies angeht, peinlicher gehts wohl nicht mehr. Wie kann
man sich als Gegner eines Projektes egal ob Nationalpark oder ein
anderes nur so disqualifizieren...


----------



## NSchwarzwald (10. April 2013)

amerryl schrieb:


> was dies angeht, peinlicher gehts wohl nicht mehr. Wie kann
> man sich als Gegner eines Projektes egal ob Nationalpark oder ein
> anderes nur so disqualifizieren...


 

Die Grünen haben es vorgemacht, wild Protestieren, an die Macht gelangen, Auslandseinsätze beschließen, eine Partei wie jede andere werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (10. April 2013)

...und jetzt zeigen ihm die Revanchisten im Land wo der Hammer hängt?

Schön, endlich mal so aus sich herausgehen zu können, gell? Nach all den Jahren der Bürgerruhe...


----------



## Tristero (10. April 2013)

amerryl schrieb:


> und dann?
> Was sind deine Befürchtungen ?
> Ausnahmslos alles was du beschreibst steht eindeutig unter Bestandsschutz.



Alle Wege unter 2m Breite darfst Du schon jetzt offiziell nicht befahren, das wird nur geduldet. In einem Nationalpark ist damit definitv Schluss. Für die Forstwege, soweit man sie erhält, wird es dann gesonderte Regelungen geben. Manche wird man befahren dürfen, andere nicht. Das ist in anderen Nationalparks ganz genau so. Aktuelles Bsp gefällig? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=628548

Deshalb sind die Menschen vor Ort ja auch so sauer: Da wohnst du schon am AdW, mit allen Nachteilen, und dann darfst du nicht mal mehr im Wald deiner Lieblingsfreizeitbeschäftigung nachgehen. Inwiefern sich dadurch "die Lebensqualität vor Ort verbessert" (Zitat aus der "sozioökonomischen Analyse" im Gutachten), weiß PwC alleine.

Am Ende wird es wohl auf den Schliffkopf rauslaufen. Und dann ist der Westweg mit dem MTB passé. Also wer den noch mal machen will, was ich nur dringend empfehlen kann, sollte sich besser sputen.


----------



## NSchwarzwald (10. April 2013)

Die Bürgerruhe wird schon bald wiederkehren, gibt ja nicht viele hier.


----------



## Athabaske (10. April 2013)

...wenn es so wenig sind, können ja auch nicht viele dagegen sein?


----------



## Mausoline (10. April 2013)

amerryl schrieb:


> so wie es in den Bannwäldern auch schon seit ca. 100 Jahren
> funktioniert.
> Bis jetzt habe ich noch von keinen schweren Verletzungen oder
> Todesfällen gehört



Ochsenkopf ist doch seit Jahrzehnten Bannwald, oder? und ich mein, da durfte man nicht rein....  

Ergo.... kann ich mir ja ausmalen, wies im Nationalpark wird....


----------



## NSchwarzwald (11. April 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...wenn es so wenig sind, können ja auch nicht viele dagegen sein?



Wenige sind dagegen, das könnte fast von Adenauer sein.


----------



## Athabaske (11. April 2013)

Wie jetzt? Weniger oder doch eher mehr? So ein kleinwenig festlegen solltest Du Dich schon...


----------



## NSchwarzwald (11. April 2013)

Lieber noch etwas mehr Milch bitte...


----------



## mw.dd (11. April 2013)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ochsenkopf ist doch seit Jahrzehnten Bannwald, oder? und ich mein, da durfte man nicht rein....
> 
> Ergo.... kann ich mir ja ausmalen, wies im Nationalpark wird....



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bannwald#Baden-W.C3.BCrttemberg

Wie wäre es mit Information statt Panikmache mit Schlagwörtern?


----------



## NSchwarzwald (11. April 2013)

Ochsenkopf von 15. Juli bis 31.Oktober begehbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amerryl (11. April 2013)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ochsenkopf ist doch seit Jahrzehnten Bannwald, oder? und ich mein, da durfte man nicht rein....
> 
> Ergo.... kann ich mir ja ausmalen, wies im Nationalpark wird....



 du meinst oder du weißt?????? 

Genau das ist die Stimmungsmache die keiner braucht.
Natürlich darf man den Bannwald Hoher Ochsenkopf auf den ausgezeichneten Wegen betreten,
genauso wie den Bannwald Wilder See. 
Hauptsache mal rum gelabert und Halbwissen verbreitet.

Sorry, das musste  mal raus.


----------



## Mausoline (13. April 2013)

amerryl schrieb:


> du meinst oder du weißt??????
> 
> Genau das ist die Stimmungsmache die keiner braucht.
> Natürlich darf man den Bannwald Hoher Ochsenkopf auf den ausgezeichneten Wegen betreten,
> ...



Ich hab geschrieben "ich mein"

und deshalb bedank ich mich für eure Infos und die Richtigstellung 
Und ich werd mich weiter informieren


----------



## Tz3Tz3 (13. Mai 2013)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ..Und ich werd mich weiter informieren


Und bitte hier posten.
Hoch das Ding aus aktuellem Anlass!


----------

